# Does your dog go to daycare?



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I voted usually because I take him to work with me about 3 days a week.


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

Riley goes twice a week and loves it. We have been using this kennel for boarding for years. In fact, he's the third dog of ours that they have cared for.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx goes twice a week. He's been going since he was 7 months old. He loves it and it has been great for his socialization.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't think this is a thing in Australia, I've never seen a place.

Only overnight boarding kennels


----------

